# Cinemax for a Penny promo over



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Or so says my supervisor. I haven't seen anything official from Dish about it yet though, however as i'm quickly checking their website I don't see it mentioned there anymore either. Seems rather abrupt, i'm pretty sure I had seen that it was supposed to run until the end of the current promo (Jan 31, 2010) before. So I wonder what brought this on all the sudden?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

tsmacro said:


> So I wonder what brought this on all the sudden?


Probably boards like this spreading the word causing people to ask for it.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> Probably boards like this spreading the word causing people to ask for it.


As far as I know they were never trying to keep it a secret, for that matter they advertised it. They were using it as a way to encourage people to sign up for autopay w/ paperless billing.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

So does over mean no new signups or does it mean the channels go away. Can't say I will miss them, rarely anything worthwhile to watch. Clearly no good movies.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

It can no longer be added. Existing users will probably see it drop off after their year is up, depending on when they added it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Interesting. Dish definitely wasn't keeping this a secret as the last bill I got came with one of those "share with your friends" certificates that listed out all the available offers your friend can get for signing up, and the penny Cinemax offer was on that form.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

the cinemax for a penny deal is still beeing offered


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

domingos35 said:


> the cinemax for a penny deal is still beeing offered


Wrong. It was stopped as of today. You cannot add it at all anymore.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> Wrong. It was stopped as of today. You cannot add it at all anymore.


yes u can.its just in a diferent place

i was just on dish's website and i was able to add it


----------



## saiyan (Jul 12, 2006)

domingos35 said:


> yes u can.its just in a diferent place
> 
> i was just on dish's website and i was able to add it


URL please?


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

domingos35 said:


> yes u can.its just in a diferent place
> 
> i was just on dish's website and i was able to add it


Sounds like BS to me...


----------



## fatpug (Apr 11, 2007)

Slamminc11 said:


> Sounds like BS to me...


This is a tough crowd :lol:


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

domingos35 said:


> yes u can.its just in a diferent place
> 
> i was just on dish's website and i was able to add it


Where? I've checked their website and can't find it anymore.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, since you could never add the Cinemax promo online....


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Since Dish has 5 channels of Cinemax and DirecTV only has 3 channels that should make it worth 2 cents?.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, maybe more that $.02! 

I'm sorry to see this go. It was a good deal for Dish and us, they get the certainty of autopay, we get a marginal movie channel for nearly free. Nice trade-off.

I wonder how many will actually change from autopay with no incentive to do so?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I was on autopay for years before I knew about the promo as I am for nearly all of my recurring bills.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Well, maybe more that $.02!
> 
> I'm sorry to see this go. It was a good deal for Dish and us, they get the certainty of autopay, we get a marginal movie channel for nearly free. Nice trade-off.
> 
> I wonder how many will actually change from autopay with no incentive to do so?


I signed up for it too don't know if I will get it but I am getting several rebates by resigning up with Dish! so I am happy.

Oh and the Dish 625 I am running is awesome!.


----------



## Lt Disher (Mar 4, 2009)

If you go to the DISH website and go through the motions of ordering new service, the Cinemax for a penny offer still comes up on the last page just before you commit to the service. I'd say it is still available online right now (5PM eastern) despite what some people are saying.

You could always (at least for the past year or so) add Cinemax for a penny for new customers ordering online.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lt Disher said:


> If you go to the DISH website and go through the motions of ordering new service, the Cinemax for a penny offer still comes up on the last page just before you commit to the service. I'd say it is still available online right now (5PM eastern) despite what some people are saying.
> 
> You could always (at least for the past year or so) add Cinemax for a penny for new customers ordering online.


i was right.its still there BUT its not offered anymore.
they are updating their website to reflect that


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Well, maybe more that $.02!
> 
> I'm sorry to see this go. It was a good deal for Dish and us, they get the certainty of autopay, we get a marginal movie channel for nearly free. Nice trade-off.
> 
> *I wonder how many will actually change from autopay with no incentive to do so?*




I'll turn AutoPay off and paperless billing off, and mail them a check instead. Now they get to deal with the check again. I was glad to have a service I enjoyed while having the trade off of not getting a bill in the mail and being able to pay it myself. Dish will now`have to send out more bills and wait for the physical checks , compared to the auto payments.
__________________


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

dennispap said:


> [/B]
> 
> I'll turn AutoPay off and paperless billing off, and mail them a check instead. Now they get to deal with the check again. I was glad to have a service I enjoyed while having the trade off of not getting a bill in the mail and being able to pay it myself. Dish will now`have to send out more bills and wait for the physical checks , compared to the auto payments.
> __________________


OOOooohhh, if it makes you feel better by the idea that you are somehow punishing them, go for it. But really, who else offered such a good deal and how could anyone reasonably expect this to last forever?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If it is truly gone, I'm actually surprised it didn't go away sooner.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I've been expecting this deal to go away at some point, all good things seem to come to an end. This is one reason why I have been building a movie library on my 1TB ext. hard drive. Right now I have enough movies to last the next 3 years.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

At least we've been told we can start offering it to new customers again. Not sure about existing customers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Umm...

so in less than 2 days we've come full circle?

If true, it makes me doubt the original source. If not true, then I'm just confused.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Umm...
> 
> so in less than 2 days we've come full circle?
> 
> If true, it makes me doubt the original source. If not true, then I'm just confused.


I know i'm confused! I even called two days ago as an existing customer to check and the CSR told me it just ended. I'll be calling back sometime tonight or tomorrow am i'll call again to see what i'm told this time.


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

I just checked and it is not allowing me to add it for new or exsisting customers, as its not even listed anymore.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

fryguy503 said:


> I just checked and it is not allowing me to add it for new or exsisting customers, as its not even listed anymore.


It's available as a choice when I set up new customers, but I still haven't checked to see if I can add it as an existing customer yet. It's on my list of things to do sometime in the next couple of days.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a kind of unrelated question. I wanted to drop Autopay and Paperless billing after I'm done with this Cinemax promo.

But I have DVR Advantage that I think saves me $5.98 a month on my DVR (I have a 625).

So my question is, I need to keep my billing on Autopay and Paperless to keep the DVR Advantage right?


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> I have a kind of unrelated question. I wanted to drop Autopay and Paperless billing after I'm done with this Cinemax promo.
> 
> But I have DVR Advantage that I think saves me $5.98 a month on my DVR (I have a 625).
> 
> So my question is, I need to keep my billing on Autopay and Paperless to keep the DVR Advantage right?


why would anyone want to drop paperless billing,and autopay?
just because dish ended the promo?
u people are acting like little spoiled kids.
grown up


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't understand either. Paperless and AutoPay are so much easier.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Actually, I'm so against paperless & autopay that it was worth it to me to pay for Cinemax rather than get it for a penny.

I don't like to put anything on autopay that I don't have to... too many errors happen with banks/bills and it is MUCH harder to fix when they can draft from your bank account on a monthly basis.

Meanwhile... I'd be for the green-ness of paperless IF it weren't that every company demands proof in writing when things go wrong... so I feel like I need to get things from them in writing too, which includes bills.

All that said... I can't see any real reason to "complain" about losing the Cinemax for a penny deal since it was inevitable that it would have to go away eventually.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Actually, I'm so against paperless & autopay that it was worth it to me to pay for Cinemax rather than get it for a penny.
> 
> I don't like to put anything on autopay that I don't have to... too many errors happen with banks/bills and it is MUCH harder to fix when they can draft from your bank account on a monthly basis.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I'm old and paranoid, but I'm irked that I still have to pay my water bill and my garbage bill by having the bank send them a paper check.

Everyone else, I get a PDF of the bill, create a PDF of the payment, and store them as as single PDF file with a backup. I've never had a problem with paying the electric company, the propane company, the car and house insurance company, the.... Well, you get the idea.

But if I did have a problem I can print out a hard copy of the bill, the payment receipt, and the credit card statement if I needed it, although it's easier to send a PDF via email. Haven't had to buy a new filing cabinet since I retired in 2002.

The Cinemax for a penny deal probably saved a few trees. Sorry to see it go.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

It seems what's happened is that the Cinemax for a penny promo is now a new customer only promo, so existing customers can no longer sign up for it. However they did offer me free Cinemax and Showtime for three months instead!


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

domingos35 said:


> why would anyone want to drop paperless billing,and autopay?
> just because dish ended the promo?
> u people are acting like little spoiled kids.
> grown up


Actually, I wanted to drop autopay and paperless, not because I'm mad at Dish Network for the Cinemax promo ending but because I don't like having a lot of stuff on my credit card. I think Dish is awesome for giving us a chance at this promotion because I don't think any other pay TV provider had it.

Anyways, anybody have an answer to my question? Do I need to keep Autopay and Paperless billing to keep DVR Advantage? Coldsteel, do you know since you're a CSR?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> Actually, I wanted to drop autopay and paperless, not because I'm mad at Dish Network for the Cinemax promo ending but because I don't like having a lot of stuff on my credit card. I think Dish is awesome for giving us a chance at this promotion because I don't think any other pay TV provider had it.
> 
> Anyways, anybody have an answer to my question? Do I need to keep Autopay and Paperless billing to keep DVR Advantage? Coldsteel, do you know since you're a CSR?


No, you do not have to be on autopay and paperless to receive the DVR advantage credit.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> No, you do not have to be on autopay and paperless to receive the DVR advantage credit.


Thanks. So what is the requirement for DVR Advantage? I only found out about it when the CSR signed me up for the Cinemax Penny deal and he implied I only qualified for it (DVR Advantage) because I was going to be on the AutoPay/Paperless billing anyways.

And I can't find anything about the requirements on the website:

http://dishnetwork.com/packages/dda/default.aspx


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

domingos35 said:


> why would anyone want to drop paperless billing,and autopay?
> just because dish ended the promo?
> u people are acting like little spoiled kids.
> grown up


I've got AEP and still have paperless billing.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

DDA requires either being on autopay only when you add it or agreeing to a verbal 24 month commitment.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> DDA requires either being on autopay only when you add it or agreeing to a verbal 24 month commitment.


Only when I add it? So could I take my account off autopay and paperless billing and not agree to a contract and still continue to get DDA?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> Only when I add it? So could I take my account off autopay and paperless billing and not agree to a contract and still continue to get DDA?


Correct.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info, coldsteel.

Back to the topic at hand here. I got some more questions for you.

1) Will we have to drop Cinemax ourselves when our year is up or will it automatically drop itself?

2) I originally added this Cinemax promotion on January 29, 2008 (I wrote it on my calendar). But my renewal on the bill was on December 28, 2008.










So when exactly will Cinemax have to be taken off my account before it gets charged full price?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> Thanks for the info, coldsteel.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand here. I got some more questions for you.
> 
> ...


You WILL have to drop it if you no longer want to pay full price (when the promotion ends). They typically warn you that it will be going up on the bill.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

finniganps said:


> You WILL have to drop it if you no longer want to pay full price (when the promotion ends). They typically warn you that it will be going up on the bill.


Wrong. The promotion will either auto-renew for another penny for another year (10% chance) or just drop off entirely (90% chance), NOT change to charging monthly.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't like to put anything on autopay that I don't have to... too many errors happen with banks/bills and it is MUCH harder to fix when they can draft from your bank account on a monthly basis.
> 
> Meanwhile... I'd be for the green-ness of paperless IF it weren't that every company demands proof in writing when things go wrong... so I feel like I need to get things from them in writing too, which includes bills.


I'm right with you here. I don't allow anyone to "pull" money from any of my accounts. I only "push" it out when I know I have the money in the account. Then if I want to cancel, I have control over the timing.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

coldsteel said:


> Wrong. The promotion will either auto-renew for another penny for another year (10% chance) or just drop off entirely (90% chance), NOT change to charging monthly.


That *may* be correct,but as a matter of corporate *policy* I am suspicious. My three months free of HBO and Showtime was due to expire next week. About three weeks ago an increase in my billing was reflected for the full cost of those channels. I cancelled those premiums at that time , but it took three calls and three new quoted Balance Due amounts.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> That *may* be correct,but as a matter of corporate *policy* I am suspicious. My three months free of HBO and Showtime was due to expire next week. About three weeks ago an increase in my billing was reflected for the full cost of those channels. I cancelled those premiums at that time , but it took three calls and three new quoted Balance Due amounts.


Sorry, the HBO/Showtime promotion NEVER had an auto-cancel as standard. The customer was always responsible for removing it or paying for it. Two different promotions, two different end-policies.


----------



## ratoren (Dec 28, 2005)

Cinemax for a penny just dropped from my service. The Cinemax channels turned green, and it is no longer mentioned on my bill. I didn't have to do anything for it to be cancelled.

Oh, and by the way, they also stopped autopay - it reverted back to statements by standard mail.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ratoren said:


> Oh, and by the way, they also stopped autopay - it reverted back to statements by standard mail.


Now that's just dumb. Once a customer is used to autopay, why wouldn't they just continue it unless asked to drop it?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

The only way autopay is dropped is if the customer requests it or the payment bounces.


----------



## pitflyer (Jan 25, 2008)

I still have Cinemax. If I lose it, I'm dropping the auto pay. I'll keep paperless, which I do for nearly everything, but I prefer to pay my bills myself rather than auto-charge. I was ok with the tradeoff for free Cinemax, but not otherwise.

This was on my October statement
Thank you for using credit card AutoPay with Paperless Billing
for your DISH Network account. As a token of our
appreciation, we have extended your Cinemax premium movie
channels for just a $.01 for one additional year. Thank you for
managing your account online!

I was not charged the penny last month -- it was a couple months ago.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Then you have it for another year from that point. People that already have it are not losing it unless their year ends or they drop autopay or paperless billing.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This message appeared on my December bill along with the final penny charge:








So long, farewell, almost freebee.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Interesting that yours is over. My last bill shows a .01 charge on 11/22/09 for 1 year of Cinemax.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

finniganps said:


> Interesting that yours is over. My last bill shows a .01 charge on 11/22/09 for 1 year of Cinemax.


I've had my two years.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Just got a snail mail from Dish. The first line reads:

"We hope you have enjoyed your Cinemax programming at the special promotional price for only a penny a year. The promotional period has now expired and the Cinemax programming has been removed from your account."

Then they proceed to tell me what it'll cost me to subscribe at regular price.

3 points:
1) I paid a penny a month
2) Do they owe me an 11 cent refund? LOL
3) Thank you dish for having given me this offer for the last year!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Actually, you should have paid a penny a year. If you paid a penny a month, they do owe you 11 cents.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

I just got an add in the mail today for the Cinnemax for a penny promo if I sign-up by the end of December. Do you think this is true or just some old pamphlets that are still out there?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

jbkusa said:


> I just got an add in the mail today for the Cinnemax for a penny promo if I sign-up by the end of December. Do you think this is true or just some old pamphlets that are still out there?


I think it is still available for NEW customers only, not current/old ones.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

It is not, that's just an old mailer someone sent out.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

I called Dish to sign up for the free HBO/Showtime for three months. They wouldn't give that to me, but signed me up for the Cinemax for a year penny deal. I thought the promotion was over as well, especially since I already participated in this promotion and it ended last month for me.


----------



## pitflyer (Jan 25, 2008)

My bill from a few days ago says my Cinemax offer is over .. but they charged me the penny for another year  Maybe I should call and argue with them about the penny!


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

I chatted with a rep last night and they said that it had been extended til 12/28/10.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

coldsteel said:


> Then you have it for another year from that point. People that already have it are not losing it unless their year ends or they drop autopay or paperless billing.


Or get AEP. My rommate splits the bills which I'm gratefull for.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

pitflyer said:


> My bill from a few days ago says my Cinemax offer is over .. but they charged me the penny for another year  Maybe I should call and argue with them about the penny!


Same here.


----------



## Banin (Jul 31, 2006)

I also just got a snail mail from DISH saying that the promotion period is ending and they will be removing CineMax from my account. I hope they extend it for me instead like some others have mentioned, it is a great deal.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Just chatted with Dish. It seems my promo was extended another year automatically.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Taco Lover, how many years have you had it? So will that be your 3rd year of Cinemax for a penny?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I've had it 2 years, so yes, this will be a 3rd year extension.

As I mentioned before, I received snail mail saying that my penny promo was expiring, but I could continue Cinemax for "just $12.99 per month!" Other have mentioned that Dish is extending it, and the chat I had with Dish confirmed it for me. They said it was extended automatically.


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

Mine is over according to the warning on the bill...we'll see if they actually extend it anyway


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well I got a notice on my bill and a letter, both telling me it was over and I could go on line to add Cinemax. Yet here's what my programming page looks like:








The Cinemax checkbox is greyed out.


----------



## pitflyer (Jan 25, 2008)

I chatted with Dish to remove auto pay (if I wasn't getting Cinemax, I wasn't doing autopay). The rep told me if I removed auto pay, I would lose Cinemax. I said am I not losing it anyway.. he checked and said I will lose it in January. Which would make some sense; this last bill I got went till Jan, so I get to keep Cinemax and the promo till then. Then its over. 

I would not be surprised if Dish got their wires crossed (won't be the first or last) so I'll just keep an eye on my bill. Maybe I'll keep Cinemax till next year too since I got charged just like Taco Lover this month. But if it drops off in Jan, then so does auto pay!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

pitflyer said:


> I chatted with Dish to remove auto pay (if I wasn't getting Cinemax, I wasn't doing autopay).


Sorry, but as noted earlier in this thread, that's just silly. Auto-Pay has it's own advantages and the promo is just a perk. I wouldn't be without Auto-Pay. I have it on all of my accounts except the electric utility who doesn't offer it yet.

As for the promo, I've only had it for a couple of months. I've been on Auto-Pay for years and didn't even know about the promo until this thread popped up. Since I pay annually, I should still have the promo until my next renewal next fall. We'll see what happens then.

On a side note; I can't say that I've even watched anything on those channels since I've had them. Nothing seems to interest me there, so if I lose the promo I won't even miss the channels.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Same here with the "you're enrolled" greyed-out checkbox on my programming page.

We'll see what things look like during the next billing cycle, as I don't know if the programming page reflects what's coming up or what you currently have, and DISH bills a month in advance.


----------



## Mck TSR III (Nov 11, 2009)

Cinemax was supposed to be available until Feb 01, 2010 when the last promo changed Aug 01 but for some reason the promoended suddenly I believe in Oct when we were notified in training not sure the reason why but it did. It used to be if you kept cca and paperless billing it would just renew for as long as you had those on the account but now when the date or year is up the promo is up people are recieving the notices in their bill notifying them of it canceling and instead of it being left on the bill like some promotions hbo and sho, cinemax is removed from the account. Trust me I have spoke with alot of unhappy customers. Feb 1st is going to bring a lot more unhappy customers with the price increases that they have scheduled. If you are thinking about doing a Dishin' it up I would suggest waiting until you see the new prices because they are a little on the high side and dish may have just priced themselves out of the sat industry.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Mck TSR III said:


> Feb 1st is going to bring a lot more unhappy customers with the price increases that they have scheduled. If you are thinking about doing a Dishin' it up I would suggest waiting until you see the new prices because they are a little on the high side and dish may have just priced themselves out of the sat industry.


Stop fear-mongering please. There's been no information released AT ALL about any price increases, or even if there is going to be one. Don't spread false rumors, OK? :nono2:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Let's not get too personal, please.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Mck TSR III said:


> Cinemax was supposed to be available until Feb 01, 2010 when the last promo changed Aug 01 but for some reason the promoended suddenly I believe in Oct when we were notified in training not sure the reason why but it did. It used to be if you kept cca and paperless billing it would just renew for as long as you had those on the account but now when the date or year is up the promo is up people are recieving the notices in their bill notifying them of it canceling and instead of it being left on the bill like some promotions hbo and sho, cinemax is removed from the account. Trust me I have spoke with alot of unhappy customers. Feb 1st is going to bring a lot more unhappy customers with the price increases that they have scheduled. If you are thinking about doing a Dishin' it up I would suggest waiting until you see the new prices because they are a little on the high side and dish may have just priced themselves out of the sat industry.


Hmm, where was that call center they were closing again? I know it is somewhere...
Just because Dish is closing the place where you work doesn't mean you can come on here and lie your @ss off because you now hate the company. I am sure prices will go up in February, they always do in February. But you don't know nor does anyone else (okay maybe Charlie and the executive staff, of which you are obviously not one) know whether it will be a $1, $2, $3 or any other price increase.
Hell of a try tho there sparky!


----------



## Mck TSR III (Nov 11, 2009)

Slamminc11 said:


> Hmm, where was that call center they were closing again? I know it is somewhere...
> Just because Dish is closing the place where you work doesn't mean you can come on here and lie your @ss off because you now hate the company. I am sure prices will go up in February, they always do in February. But you don't know nor does anyone else (okay maybe Charlie and the executive staff, of which you are obviously not one) know whether it will be a $1, $2, $3 or any other price increase.
> Hell of a try tho there sparky!


LOL Just so you know makes no difference to me if the close the call center or not I will find another job. I'm not trying to spread any lies about Dish. If you know anyone that works at dish you can ask them your self. I know what the price increase is I had the training on it on Saturday. I love dish service not changing my service or spreading bad rumors or anything on Feb 1st you can come back and reference this message and tell me I was right when the discounts are gone. I'm certainly not part of the executive staff but I did have to sit through 20 min of training for the Feb 1st Promotion changes and another 20 min of descalation techniques to de-escalate the calls. So before you pop off sparky please know what you are talking about. I forgot more than you ever think you will ever know about Dish Network.Dish always trains us months in advance for the increases.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Please folks, let's stick to the topic and back off on the personal stuff.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> Please folks, let's stick to the topic and back off on the personal stuff.


Yes, good grief! Dish has had price increases in February. It happens. That's how they stay in business.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Mck TSR III said:


> LOL Just so you know makes no difference to me if the close the call center or not I will find another job. I'm not trying to spread any lies about Dish. If you know anyone that works at dish you can ask them your self. I know what the price increase is I had the training on it on Saturday. I love dish service not changing my service or spreading bad rumors or anything on Feb 1st you can come back and reference this message and tell me I was right when the discounts are gone. I'm certainly not part of the executive staff but I did have to sit through 20 min of training for the Feb 1st Promotion changes and another 20 min of descalation techniques to de-escalate the calls. So before you pop off sparky please know what you are talking about. I forgot more than you ever think you will ever know about Dish Network.Dish always trains us months in advance for the increases.


I do know people at Dish. Work in the Corp office in Denver (Englewood), on the phones even working with retailers. Talked to him before I posted last night just to make sure, and yes, hasn't been announced yet... to anyone. Not denying there will be a price increase, like I said before, there always is one in February, that shouldn't be a surprise to anyone...


----------



## Mck TSR III (Nov 11, 2009)

Slamminc11 said:


> I do know people at Dish. Work in the Corp office in Denver (Englewood), on the phones even working with retailers. Talked to him before I posted last night just to make sure, and yes, hasn't been announced yet... to anyone. Not denying there will be a price increase, like I said before, there always is one in February, that shouldn't be a surprise to anyone...


Ok well no more personal attacks so I'll just keep any inside info and help for anyone to myself in the future. Funny how you try to provide some information and you get attacked on this board but it's all good. Just for future reference all frontline agents get all the training and info even before corp. or retail services. So at least for the next 2 1/2 months I'll be sure to keep any "rumors" to my self. But as I said before hope it doesn't come as any surprise when you see the new pricing schedule for additionals or extra services on Feb 1st.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Also, you do know that the information you're hinting at is not for dissemination, right?


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Mck TSR III said:


> Ok well no more personal attacks so I'll just keep any inside info and help for anyone to myself in the future. Funny how you try to provide some information and you get attacked on this board but it's all good. Just for future reference all frontline agents get all the training and info even before corp. or retail services. So at least for the next 2 1/2 months I'll be sure to keep any "rumors" to my self. But as I said before hope it doesn't come as any surprise when you see the new pricing schedule for additionals or extra services on Feb 1st.


and let's hope Dish doesn't figure out who you are before March, or you will be looking prior to closing!


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Ah the fun continues.

Got the notice on the mailer, but had the same "extension" on the web site.

Today I got both a phone call *and* an email:



> Dear WILLIAM,
> 
> We hope you have been enjoying your Cinemax programming at the special promotional price for only a penny a year. This is a courtesy reminder that effective this month the promotional period has expired and the Cinemax programming will be removed from your account.
> 
> ...


*Update*: Talked to a CSR and they were adamant it's ending *PERIOD*, so I had to jump through the hoops to keep it. We'll see what happens to others the CSRs were willing to extend in earlier posts.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

kucharsk said:


> Ah the fun continues.
> 
> Got the notice on the mailer, but had the same "extension" on the web site.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's wierd, I got the charge for another penny, than received a letter indicating it was ending. I called Dish yesterday and they said it ended. I asked them about the charge (1 cent again in Dec. bill). they confirmed I was charged it and said I guess you get it for another year.....I'll be watching my bill to make sure I don't get charged full price for it in another month. We'll see.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

From my experience, using chat to communicate with Dish has always given me the best results... phone conversations go nowhere.


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Removed per a request.* Guess i wont be giving the info requested, sorry guys. But beaware for some accounts to have a larger price more then normal. But there is a silver lining in some cases.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I got the letter the other day. Cinemax was promptly removed from my programming.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

Got a letter a few weeks ago telling me the promo was over and I would stop receiving Cinemax at the end of the month.

A few days ago I got a 2nd letter saying I would keep getting Cinemax but would be charged $12.99 at the start of the next billing cycle. The letter did not state when that would be. 

I started an online chat with customer service and found out that I had already been charged $12.99 the day before the 2nd letter arrived. I had them remove the service but did not press for a refund on the couple of days of service I had already "used". However, I was not too impressed that I was first told Cenmax would just go away at the end of December, only to find out that I had already been charged the full price somewhere around Dec 17.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up! I got the letter stating the promotion period was ending, that Cinemax would be removed from my account and if I wanted to keep it I need to call. I just checked my bill on-line, and sure enough - a charge for Cinemax. 

Sorry Charlie, but if it smells like a rotting fish, it isn't tuna.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Here we go again... 

It's a good thing I checked my account. Penny promo was gone... even though I just had a chat with them, and they said I'd have it for another year. Had to have another chat with those guys. I managed to get it back, but who knows if it will stick this time. Sheesh.


----------



## dragon342 (Oct 31, 2009)

coldsteel said:


> Sorry, the HBO/Showtime promotion NEVER had an auto-cancel as standard. The customer was always responsible for removing it or paying for it. Two different promotions, two different end-policies.


The hbo/showtime promo does carry a auto -cancel option ,but it is not offered proactively, Ask and u shall get!! :grin:


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd be surprised if it stuck, as the promotion is ending, not just for those who've had it before.

Now it could have been just my CSR, but the last one I had a chat with explicitly stated their manager would have "a talk" with any CSR that claimed it was still available:



> I really apologize for the inconvenience. Don't worry, I'll make sure to forward the information to his supervisor, so that he will be given feedback regarding this.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

My bill was processed the other day (December 28th). I got to see it online yesterday and got charged the 1 penny and nothing else related to Cinemax. But no sign on the bill about Cinemax being taken off my account or being charged full price in the future. I went online and saw the the Cinemax part was still grayed out with no way to uncheck it.

So do you guys think the best way to approach this is check my online account once a day and once I can actually uncheck the Cinemax option, call up a CSR and have them remove it manually?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

finniganps said:


> Yeah, it's wierd, I got the charge for another penny, than received a letter indicating it was ending. I called Dish yesterday and they said it ended. I asked them about the charge (1 cent again in Dec. bill). they confirmed I was charged it and said I guess you get it for another year.....I'll be watching my bill to make sure I don't get charged full price for it in another month. We'll see.


So my new bill shows the FULL charge for Cinemax...I called and now they say it ended. They don't know why I was charged the penny the previous month. They said they'd give me three months free of Cinemax...that's it. I told them I'd take it...ah well, good while it lasted.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

finniganps said:


> They don't know why I was charged the penny the previous month.


Yeah I think that penny is for the Cinemax in the past not the future. Because we never got charged a penny for the first year. At least I never did.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

I got the letters saying it was ending and if I wanted it I would have to order it for $12.99
as of yet I have not been charged $12.99 for it ( I don't want it renewed at that price)

for a while now my online account doesn't show what programing I have, just says N/A on each line

all my other info is there but not my programing

So I can't tell exactly what's current ( except by the $ amount I being billed)

also my current statement won't open ( it acts like it almost done downloading but then says webpage not available)

one csr said they do not trouble shoot the website

I asked another csr who to contact and was told there wasn't anyone to contact but he note on my account I was having
trouble

I tried to find a way on the website to contact the webmaster but to no avail

the faq (ect) provide no help for website problems


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

retiredTech said:


> I got the letters saying it was ending and if I wanted it I would have to order it for $12.99
> as of yet I have not been charged $12.99 for it ( I don't want it renewed at that price)
> 
> for a while now my online account doesn't show what programing I have, just says N/A on each line
> ...


Click on programming on the left of your account page to see your current choices. The summary says N/A for some reason.


----------



## DaGnome (Mar 17, 2005)

Well a new batch of letters must have just come out as I received my letter today.

As usual it stated it's ending 'next month' (I'm assuming February) and that it will be REMOVED from my account. If I want to KEEP it, I need to call a phone number provided.

Oh well, maybe I'll ask to remove paperless billing/autobill pay now that there's no benefit for me to keep it on


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well I got charged 12.99. thats bull since it said it would be removed when it was over.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds like I may have to drop Paperless Billing and AutoPay to force the promo to drop off before renewal and then reinitiate them afterwards.


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

I got two letters back in October and November, I think. I still have Cinemax and I haven't been charged the @12.99... yet. I was charged 1c last month. It's kinda funny how Daryl and Daryl operate. If I get charged the $12.99 I'll just cancel since I already have HBO and Showtime.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> Sounds like I may have to drop Paperless Billing and AutoPay to force the promo to drop off before renewal and then reinitiate them afterwards.


Or call and cancel it.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

John79605 said:


> If I get charged the $12.99 I'll just cancel since I already have HBO and Showtime.


Since you have HBO and Showtime already, Cinemax would be $9.


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

It was my turn to call and cancel Cinemax for a Penny. I received "the letter", twice, and the same information appeared on login to my account, and I also was charged this year's 0.01 charge on Jan. 2. Since the agent saw the .01 charge, he investigated. I was on hold for only :15 seconds.

The agent removed the old promo code and added a new promo code and stated that the promo has been extended on my account, but for one year from today (1/11), not from the original expiration date (1/23). Having been "a loyal customer for over 5 years" was mentioned as a factor.

The response to this inquiry makes me feel they are taking a softer position on the promo. Like others, I too will be watching my statements carefully.



finniganps said:


> I asked them about the charge (1 cent again in Dec. bill). they confirmed I was charged it and said I guess you get it for another year.....I'll be watching my bill to make sure I don't get charged full price for it in another month. We'll see.


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

I just got charged the penny again yesterday. Now do I contact them to see what's up or just leave it alone?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

If you're billed monthly, wait for your next bill and see what they do.


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> If you're billed monthly, wait for your next bill and see what they do.


That was the new bill


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

The promo is still available for new subscribers. I joined DISH yesterday after 4+ years with *D. While it appeared in my email confirmation of my order, when they activated my receiver(s) Cinemax was not available. It took a phone call for them to realize their "mistake" and activate the channels.


----------



## 47HO (Apr 11, 2008)

On my Jan. 7 statement the first page mentions the the Cinemax promo has ended and it is being removed from my account. On the second page under detailed charges I received a one time charge of $0.01 for the same.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

VegasDen said:


> The promo is still available for new subscribers. I joined DISH yesterday after 4+ years with *D. While it appeared in my email confirmation of my order, when they activated my receiver(s) Cinemax was not available. It took a phone call for them to realize their "mistake" and activate the channels.


I signed up with Dish today (switching from DirecTV after 10 years) and the rep told me the Cinemax deal is no longer offered even though it's an available option at check out on their website. She mentioned that it ended on 10/21/09, something like that.

I tried ordering Dish service online and the order was accepted but as a "problem order". I used online chat to ask what the problem was and we ended up just working the order from scratch. The rep nerver could figure out what the problem was with the online order. Maybe it was the Cinemax option that the website allowed.

Now I'm wondering if the rep is wrong. If I can get Cinemax for a penny, I'll do it otherwise I can't justify the added cost.


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

altidude said:


> She mentioned that it ended on 10/21/09, something like that.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if the rep is wrong. If I can get Cinemax for a penny, I'll do it otherwise I can't justify the added cost.


I'd call them back and ask. As I said, I got it and I signed up last week (installation was 2 days ago)....well after the 10/21/09 date. I realize lead times for magazine ads, but in this week's Entertainment Weekly there is a full page ad from a Dish vendor promoting the Cinemax offer.

Remember you have to opt for paperless billing and autopay to be eligible.


----------



## skikt22 (Dec 24, 2009)

On a new order today (1/13/2010) for a vacation house I asked for and got this promotion.

That leads me to believe from the original date on this promo (4+ years ago) that this may be a item that is always available if the agent wants to close the sale. Just a thought.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

I called this morning and the rep added Cinemax for me. He said the promotion has officially expired but he was able to add it no problem.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

My last bill was processed on December 28. I got charged the penny.

On January 4, I received a letter in the mail that Cinemax would be dropped next month.

I e-mailed Dish Network a while back asking them what date exactly Cinemax would be ending for me. They told me they didn't know but also told me that I subscribed to it on January 29, 2008 so I'm leaning towards preemptively taking it down this upcoming January 29th because I don't want to get charged full price for it.

I am not convinced that the penny charge means renewal after reading the thread on this board and the other message board.

Because we never got charged a penny for the first year if we are to assume that the penny charge means renewal for another year.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> I am not convinced that the penny charge means renewal after reading the thread on this board and the other message board.
> 
> Because we never got charged a penny for the first year if we are to assume that the penny charge means renewal for another year.


I can find my post from May '08 in Groups.Google.com asking others if they were actually charged the penny because I wasn't. My bill generated on 23-Jan-09 has:
Jan 23 1 YR Cinemax Penny Offer 0.01
I *assumed* it was in arrears for the preceding year and I'll probably see a similar line item when my bill is generated in a few days. Maybe a notice that it won't renew (I haven't received anthing yet), but there are plenty of posts here at DBSTalk from 2008 explaining that it wouldn't continue beyond Jan '10.

In any event, you shouldn't have to do anything at all to avoid paying full price if you login to the DISH website on the day after your bill gets generated. That will be the charges for the billing cycle that starts about 17 days AFTER the bill is produced. That should give you plenty of time to tell DISH you aren't interested in the upcoming month at full price. Your particular cycle should start around 15-Feb, so you ought to be able act on the 14th or 15th to cancel it if it is still active. If it is continued and not automatically canceled (don't depend on that happening), there should be something on 29Jan if you check the bill. Also check sooner for "Recent Activity" - but I think you are paid to continue receiving Cinemax thru about 14Feb.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

my Cinemax for a penny didn't auto cancel as the letter said, instead it was on my bill for $12.99,
so I had to call in to get it canceled and the $12.99 charge removed


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

To be honest...I won't miss the channel much....I prefer HBO and will probably get it when some of teh series start again in a few months (hopefully they'll have a free offer for 3 months again).


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

CABill said:


> That will be the charges for the billing cycle that starts about 17 days AFTER the bill is produced. That should give you plenty of time to tell DISH you aren't interested in the upcoming month at full price. Your particular cycle should start around 15-Feb, so you ought to be able act on the 14th or 15th to cancel it if it is still active. If it is continued and not automatically canceled (don't depend on that happening), there should be something on 29Jan if you check the bill. Also check sooner for "Recent Activity" - but I think you are paid to continue receiving Cinemax thru about 14Feb.


Actually my billing cycle goes from the 13th through the 12th of each month. So what you're saying is I don't really have to worry about taking down Cinemax until February 12th?


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I got the letter saying that it was going to be stopped but in the last statement there was a 1 cent charge for another year extension. I still have the channels. We'll see what happens when February comes around.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> Actually my billing cycle goes from the 13th through the 12th of each month. So what you're saying is I don't really have to worry about taking down Cinemax until February 12th?


My cycle is the 10th thru 9th and my bill is generated on the 23rd every month. When you said your bill was on the 28th, I figured I needed to add 5 days. What is on the each bill is anything you might have changed since the last bill (prorated) plus a charge for the upcoming billing cycle. The chance that it will really be dropped as the letter says is probably pretty low (just read the other's posts). I wouldn't just ignore things until 12-Feb. The day after your billing date, login to your account and look at the bill. It should have the $12.99 if it is going full price for 13Feb-12Mar. If you have some other premium, maybe it will appear as a pair for a discounted price?? But that bill should clearly be for the upcoming billing cycle starting 13Feb. If you cancel it early, you won't get any prorated part of your penny back! :lol:

Until I get something in the mail (wonder if paperless billing is why I haven't?) or another penny charge appears, I'm probably a month behind you. I'll check my Recent Activity online. If nothing appears there for you now for Cinemax, you are in some period that is already paid for. If you check once / week or so, you should be OK. If the 28th bill has $12.99 for the upcoming AND some partial month charge, you don't want to wait until the 12th to deal with it.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

I've had the Cinemax for a penny deal exactly 2 years today.

My bill was also processed yesterday. I saw it today. There was no charge for the Cinemax (last month I was charged one penny).

_However_, on the bill itself on the left side it says Cinemax has been removed from my account. But when I turn on my TV, it's still there. I also went online and went to programming and I still can't uncheck the Cinemax box and it still says I have the Cinemax for a penny promotion. And nothing is listed under Activity Since Last Statement.

So that's two notifications I've gotten now either saying Cinemax will be removed or it has already been removed but I still have it.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Me too, but I'm not complaining either.


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

Cinemax for 1 year for $0.01 is still offered by retailers untill 2/1/10 After that point there is no way for frontline/coaches, etc to add it to the account. This includes it being removed for your Card being declined, charge back, or manual removal of either Autopay or Paperless billing. People who previously had it renew automatically before 10/1/09 will keep it untill 10/1/10 - Anyone who has the date fall after that it will automatically remove it self with no further charges. Sometimes it does take a few days for the rcvr to grab the authorization. This is not as of the date the bill goes out for some people it stops 1 year ( or two years for customers who got it when it first came out ) from the date cinemax was added. So even if your bill date is from 2/2/10 to 3/1/10 and your bill said it was removed if you added cinemax on 2/19/09 it will not auto remove untill 2/19/10.

Everything is subject to change.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

fryguy503 said:


> Anyone who has the date fall after that it will automatically remove it self with no further charges. Sometimes it does take a few days for the rcvr to grab the authorization. This is not as of the date the bill goes out for some people it stops 1 year ( or two years for customers who got it when it first came out ) from the date cinemax was added. So even if your bill date is from 2/2/10 to 3/1/10 and your bill said it was removed if you added cinemax on 2/19/09 it will not auto remove untill 2/19/10.


I added it 1/29/08 and it's now 1/29/10. So what you're saying is in my case, in a few days Cinemax should turn green on my TV Guide after my receiver grabs the authorization?


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> I added it 1/29/08 and it's now 1/29/10. So what you're saying is in my case, in a few days Cinemax should turn green on my TV Guide after my receiver grabs the authorization?


100% correct, which at that point if you wish to pay for it, you would need to upgrade via stb, CSA ( Customer Service Application, EG Web ) or ivr/rep for 12.99 solo or bundled. Mind you I have seen rcvrs take weeks to reauth them selves. So dont wait for the stroke of midnight. Some people who I have seen work the system and keep rcvrs from re-aquiring auth for months.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

fryguy503 said:


> 100% correct, which at that point if you wish to pay for it, you would need to upgrade via stb, CSA ( Customer Service Application, EG Web ) or ivr/rep for 12.99 solo or bundled. Mind you I have seen rcvrs take weeks to reauth them selves. So dont wait for the stroke of midnight. Some people who I have seen work the system and keep rcvrs from re-aquiring auth for months.


Yeah I don't have to pay for any of the days it goes over the 2 years do I? I still have Cinemax as of today and it's 4 days over the date it should have been taken down. I was also able to log into my account earlier and I still can't uncheck the Cinemax box. I'm just asking because I don't want to be hit with some surprise partial charges on my next bill.


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

I also got the letters and notes on my bills that Cinemax $0.01 promo was over and the channels would disappear...that was several months ago. They never disappeared, and on this bill it states:

Feb 01 1 YR Cinemax Penny Offer 0.01

I have not been charged the $12.99, but I'll keep an eye on it.
I have had autopay and paperless billing since I can remember.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

kpaustin said:


> I also got the letters and notes on my bills that Cinemax $0.01 promo was over and the channels would disappear...that was several months ago. They never disappeared, and on this bill it states:
> 
> Feb 01 1 YR Cinemax Penny Offer 0.01
> 
> ...


When was your 1yr for a penny offer renewal happen? What month of the yr that is?


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> When was your 1yr for a penny offer renewal happen? What month of the yr that is?


The bill I just received notice of dated Feb 1, 2010 had the "$0.01 1 YR Cinemax Penny Offer". I looked back at my Feb 1, 2009 bill and it also had the charge. There have been no charges in between. And the channels have never disappeared...(I use the "SUB" guide 99.5% of the time).


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

kpaustin said:


> The bill I just received notice of dated Feb 1, 2010 had the "$0.01 1 YR Cinemax Penny Offer". I looked back at my Feb 1, 2009 bill and it also had the charge. There have been no charges in between. And the channels have never disappeared...(I use the "SUB" guide 99.5% of the time).


Do you remember what month like July or Sept, when you .01 for Cinemax started?


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Do you remember what month like July or Sept, when you .01 for Cinemax started?


I know you addressed it to the other guy but mine was started exactly January 29, 2008 (they told me through e-mail and I wrote it on my calendar). I got charged the penny (the 2nd penny) on my December 2009 bill. So as of right now, I still have the channels and have had them for 2 years plus 6 days and it still says I have the deal online. I just checked both those things today, my TV and my online account.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> I know you addressed it to the other guy but mine was started exactly January 29, 2008 (they told me through e-mail and I wrote it on my calendar). I got charged the penny (the 2nd penny) on my December 2009 bill. So as of right now, I still have the channels and have had them for 2 years plus 6 days and it still says I have the deal online. I just checked both those things today, my TV and my online account.


I still have mine too, I am figuring though, come July on my renewal time, I will lose them, as the renewal wont happen then.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

It took me 3 emails to [email protected] to get it after my install Oct.17,2009 what was weird is I had AEP and Dish could not give it to me with AEP.Dish had to drop me to their 250 package/wlocals+HBO+Showtime
+Starz Cinemax is grayed out I guess that's why?.

No matter I will just have to go back to AEP after my year is up but I will wait until they charge me for it.:grin:


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

So how's everyone's Cinemax for a penny deal going?

I got another notification, a 3rd one, through snail mail saying the channels have been taken down and I'd have to reorder it for $12.99 a month if I wanted it back. But I still have the channels and it still says "Cinemax for a penny" on my programming when I log into my account with no additional charge or anything. I've had it now for 2 years and 25 days. 25 days over when it should have been take down.


----------

